# Buying New Board (Never Summer Proto vs Lib Tech TRS vs Burton Custom Twin)



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

The Ripsaw doesn't really suit the type of riding you do.
The Proto TT is the most boring board I have ever ridden - no pop.
I would definitely get a Funslinger for the type of riding you do - much better than the Proto.

Lib Tech TRS is a fun board. But it has an extruded base for a sintered base price, and no, you don't need magnetraction for where you plan to ride. GNU Space Case is the better choice for your riding style.

I haven't ridden the other two boards on your list.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

This guy's video reviews might be helpful based on the boards you are looking at and others are suggesting: Find Snowboard Reviews - Board Archive


----------



## Andi7808 (Sep 15, 2016)

I have ridden all of this boards , proto type two is the best ! Very , very fun board and 3 times more pop than trs . Trs is dead under your feat ! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Search these forums for the Proto, it seems like a common complaint is that the board has no pop unlike what Andi above me said. I've never ridden it, but it sounds like you want some pop.


----------



## Andi7808 (Sep 15, 2016)

Ripsaw profile of never summer has more aggressive camber than xc2 and c2 of Marvin , and logical ripsaw profile has more pop than xc2 profile !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

I would get the Huck Knife or the Custom Twin in purepop Camber not flying V. Loads of pop on these boards.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Andi7808 said:


> I have ridden all of this boards , proto type two is the best ! Very , very fun board and 3 times more pop than trs . Trs is dead under your feat !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


How many days on your Proto TT? At first I thought the pop was okay, but after 15 days or so it just became more and more work to get any kind of return from it. Good all-around snowboard in many aspects, pop is not one of them. 

@ZA1166, I'd return all 3 of those boards and push you towards either the Huck Knife or Lago Double Barrel in a 155, which is 40% off for this weekend - https://www.lagosnowboards.com/products/2017-double-barrel

I've owned a Proto TT, ridden a custom (not twin) flying V and TRS. If you like Jumps, and turning everywhere you ride into a park, those aren't the boards for you. Yes they're playful, but they're not jumpers. I've probably put 30 days on my 158W Huck Knife this season and absolutely love it, it was the replacement for my Proto TT. Tonnes of pop, lively, responsive, with just enough rocker in the tip and tail to make it a little forgiving and butter well, huge sweet spot to hold a press. I paid $700+ NZD for the Proto, and $180CAD for the Huck Knife, and the Huck Knife shits all over the proto for All mountain freestyle. Only time I'd recommend the Proto instead is for carving and dampness, which it doesn't sound like that's what you prioritize. 

TLDR, buy a camber dominant profile like the Huck Knife or Double Barrel, the rocker dominant profiles of the other boards aren't suitable for what you're looking to do with the board.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Andi7808 said:


> I have ridden all of this boards , proto type two is the best ! Very , very fun board and 3 times more pop than trs . Trs is dead under your feat !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Proto is the definition of dead under your feet. Are you sure you know what pop is? Serious question.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

I agree the ripsaw isn't the call. I have a TT with 9 days and haven't had an issue with pop, but if phedder is correct, then I haven't hit that time when I would go away. I do also have a FUnsliger that i prefer and you might as well. 

All that being said, I'm actually strongly considering selling my TT because I don't see myself choosing it over my smaller FS. 157 with 9 days. A couple of cuts on the base but nothing deep. Minor scuffs on the top sheet. Still rides great. Shoot me a msg if you want to discuss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a TT with 40 days on it. Compared it with a brand new one after reading about the declining pop. 

I couldn't notice anything.....

I will say that this board isn't the poppiest board out there. But I do still like it the best. I even demo'd a huck knife and niche aether over the weekend. Took them out for about 4-5 runs each. I really liked getting back on my my TT. 

I will say that the huck knife is a really good board if you're looking for a almost traditional camber park board. I was impressed with it.

Niche Aether...... meh.


----------



## Kyler (Feb 2, 2016)

ek9max said:


> I have a TT with 40 days on it. Compared it with a brand new one after reading about the declining pop.
> 
> I couldn't notice anything.....
> 
> ...


I agree. Been riding it at Breck/Keystone/Whistler for over 30+ days this season. Everything is good except when it's getting too icy...


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Kyler said:


> I agree. Been riding it at Breck/Keystone/Whistler for over 30+ days this season. Everything is good except when it's getting too icy...


Ya. Not an ice specialist for sure. But still not terrible on ice. 

I bet that Niche Aether would be sick on the ice.


----------



## rcboxer (Nov 23, 2013)

kriegs13 said:


> I agree the ripsaw isn't the call. I have a TT with 9 days and haven't had an issue with pop, but if phedder is correct, then I haven't hit that time when I would go away. I do also have a FUnsliger that i prefer and you might as well.
> 
> All that being said, I'm actually strongly considering selling my TT because I don't see myself choosing it over my smaller FS. 157 with 9 days. A couple of cuts on the base but nothing deep. Minor scuffs on the top sheet. Still rides great. Shoot me a msg if you want to discuss.
> 
> ...


Funny I choose to ride my Funslinger more so then my type two. Funslinger is just so fun!!!


----------



## Twin (Dec 10, 2016)

ZA1166 said:


> P.S. - I already ordered the TRS, Ripsaw, and Custom Twin lol.


I used to have Custom Flying V (2013) and it was just awful on ice. It did have frostbite edges as I recall. Ripsaw on the other hand, is not bad at all in icy conditions (but still no magnetraction-like grip there).


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

The type two is my go to all mountain board, and you can trick it the fuck out. Not amazing for jibbing, but the thing is a monster. I also find it stiffer than other people have reported. I have trouble buttering this thing compared to other park noodle boards I've had. If you're JUST riding park though there are better boards than all of the ones you listed. The NS Type two can handle charging and jumps very well, and the CRC profile is pretty damn nice. Haven't rode the TRice but I've watched Travis and Eric Jackson do some pretty dope things on them. I love my T2, and am looking for a splitboard now with similar all around capabilities.


----------



## ZA1166 (Mar 24, 2017)

Phedder said:


> How many days on your Proto TT? At first I thought the pop was okay, but after 15 days or so it just became more and more work to get any kind of return from it. Good all-around snowboard in many aspects, pop is not one of them.
> 
> @ZA1166, I'd return all 3 of those boards and push you towards either the Huck Knife or Lago Double Barrel in a 155, which is 40% off for this weekend
> 
> ...


Several months later, but I rode my Proto TT for about 7 days total. And mannnn...no pop at all. Totally dead. Don't get me wrong, amazing board to have under your feet. It has great craftsmanship and everything. I could charge the mountain for days anywhere and everywhere, but it is definitely not a park/jumper board. I could not get any lift off from the lead on's to rails or small/medium jumps.

Dunno why I didn't listen to what a few of you were saying, but I ended up selling it off to a friend and got the 155 Huck Knife 2018. The carbon-steel? fork either end is supposed to load up tip and tail like crazy for some added pop. Let's hope it works out. Gonna try it out Jan 2018.


----------

